# School invaders don't take hostages



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Rick Armellino

When they come to kill the kids: The critical need for "Immediate Action Rapid Deployment" in school invasions

Mass slaughter in our schools: the terrorists' chilling plan
*
Schools demand special treatment*
Many American police agencies still require their patrol officers to respond to an armed school invasion in the same manner that would occur if a bank robber ducked into a school while fleeing pursuing police officers. If active killing is not occurring inside, a containment perimeter is established and negotiators attempt to "talk out" the criminal.
Bank robbers who wish to steal money to spend at a later date are good candidates for the expert services of trained negotiators. Homicidal and suicidal predators working a plan to murder children before killing themselves should not be afforded the time to talk to anyone. They must be neutralized at the earliest opportunity.
Whether or not the threat to children is home-grown or international terrorist based, early police contact is the key to saving lives. Individual law enforcement agency policy must be established to allow pursuit and contact with the threat at the earliest possible opportunity.

*Hostage? Not exactly*
Some police trainers have suggested that the term "hostages" be eliminated from the law enforcement vocabulary when the innocents being held against their will are located inside a school. Labeling trapped and endangered schoolchildren as "hostages" automatically leads to the next logical step for resolution - negotiation. Hostage is a term best used when referring to the illegal activities of a criminal that threatens the lives of innocents while evading capture.
Armed school invaders do not plan on holding hostages and bargaining for concessions. Instead, they work a predetermined plan to conduct the mass murder of innocent victims. Rather than negotiation, first responders should be automatically conducting pre-established and well practiced "Immediate Action Rapid Deployment" (IARD) tactics as they quickly pursue and neutralize an armed threat within a school.
IARD is not a tactic used to save hostages. IARD is a dynamic process of immediately approaching and neutralizing a deadly threat before a pre-planned massacre is allowed to fully develop into active mass killing.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/school-violence/articles/1355243/


----------

